# CSAT on Myths of Cover (by MSG Paul Howe)



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.combatshootingandtactics.com/published/the_myth_of_cover_07.pdf

Great read on use of cover (orientated towards use of a vehicle) and how incoming fire ricochets off of the vehicle. Kind of a pick your cover points and distance wisely read…


----------

